# Hello From Oregon's Meth Capitol



## Gato (Feb 19, 2005)

Indeed, I hail from Albany, Oregon. My name is Art and I myself do not do meth or any drug for that matter. My girlfriend is baileyandsammi and i'm always looking over her shoulder reading posts on this forum so I thought I may as well join. Probably you've heard from Roze that we have 3 hamsters, 2 degus, 2 cats and a sugar glider. I work at a camera store at the mall here in town. Photography was my first love and I would like nothing more than to be able to get paid for something I gladly do for free anyway. I'm into editorial portraiture in the style of Annie Liebowitz or Diane Arbus. I was born in El Paso, TX moved to Orlando, FL after graduation then to Pensylvania sometime after that. I've been in Oregon for the last 13 months or so. I've seen 26/50 states. I'm really into Conan O'Brien. That's about it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi spanish cat!! Welcome!! Look forward to hearing from another guy here. 8)


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Art! So glad you joined. 
I love Annie Liebowitz! Who is Diane Arbus?
Roze stands out among the posters here. 
You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! :wiggle


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Art, I'm glad to hear your not a meth user hehe j/k.....I didn't know that tidbit about your capital or maybe it slipped my mind :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, Roze's boyfriend! :wink: :lol:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Yay ART! You finally signed up! Now you can't make fun of me anymore! 

Love you.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Art!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Art! Glad you joined!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool a couple on the cat forum! Guess you can't post about each other! lol :lol:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

ang.


----------



## Gato (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks for the kind words all. mitts and tess, diane arbus was really big in the 60s and 70s. there's this amazing book of some of her work called Untitled that was put together after she died. you should google it, it rules.


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

well, I think its really cool the way you were introduced to the forum. my husband isnt into this forum ( although he too looks over my shoulder) but he is into a photoshop, miatas, chevy s-10, and there is one more I know there but I cants think of what it is right this moment . My point is is that I a glad you both have similar interests. CATS again welcome..


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Art, Now that you're here I think you'll get hooked! I'm so glad you've joined us. I hope we'll see some of your pictures! And yes, Roze is a great member! Welcome; welcome; welcome!


----------

